# Uber ToS regarding tips...



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

The proof is in the pudding. I think I'll keep a copy of this paragraph that appears in the Uber rider ToS just to show riders who arrogantly insist that the "tip is included in the fare" or "No tipping necessary!" At least Uber does straight up admit that their suggestion to riders when they sign up that tipping is not necessary -- is a marketing tool.

Under section 4. PAYMENT

"Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary."


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

The last sentence is hilarious. Gratuities are voluntary....DUH...What kind of person tips because they must? Its always voluntary...

The way this company is trying to steal from its drivers are sickening.


----------

